# Opinions on these does and buck



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Not the best pictures but I'd like some feedback on my Nigerian dwarfs. Hoping in the spring I'll be able to shave them and they'll be better about setting up.








precious: Dry 2yr old








Angel: Dry 6yr old








ruth: 3 months old








Perrie: 5 months old








Minnie:5 months old








Arlo: 5 months old








Diva: 3 months old


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

All of them need selenium and copper badly. What is goin on with Arlo and the losin hair on his legs?

@Goat Whisperer whacha thinks of these goatlets?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> All of them need selenium and copper badly.
> 
> @Goat Whisperer whacha thinks of these goatlets?


Why do you say that?
She they received selenium and e gel monthly and replamin plus paste weekly. They also have free choice kelp, sweetlix, and Purina wind and rain loose minerals


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Why do you say that?
> She they received selenium and e gel monthly and replamin plus paste weekly. They also have free choice kelp, sweetlix, and Purina wind and rain loose minerals


All of them have a strong fishtail and most have a bend in their tails.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

I am guessing some of those goats are related as I see a very similar body type pattern. They could all use more dairyness, especially length of body. Precious and Angel are the longest bodied of your herd, so it could be a very slow maturing line. Toplines and rumps are extremely similar, especially among the juniors, unless it's the way they're standing. I'd like to see them more level across the chine into the loin and they could all use flatter, longer rumps. Ruth looks like your best junior, but Perrie is nice too.

The seniors have good body capacity and decent briskets. Angel could use more angulation in the rear legs. For her age, I like Precious better than Angel. She is longer and slightly more level across her topline with a flatter rump.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I am guessing some of those goats are related as I see a very similar body type pattern. They could all use more dairyness, especially length of body. Precious and Angel are the longest bodied of your herd, so it could be a very slow maturing line. Toplines and rumps are extremely similar, especially among the juniors, unless it's the way they're standing. I'd like to see them more level across the chine into the loin and they could all use flatter, longer rumps. Ruth looks like your best junior.
> 
> The seniors have good body capacity and decent briskets. Angel could use more angulation in the rear legs. For her age, I like Precious better than Angel. She is longer and slightly more level across her topline with a flatter rump.


the only two closely related are diva and Ruth. They are sisters. Minnie and Arlo share the same grand sire


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> I am guessing some of those goats are related as I see a very similar body type pattern. They could all use more dairyness, especially length of body. Precious and Angel are the longest bodied of your herd, so it could be a very slow maturing line. Toplines and rumps are extremely similar, especially among the juniors, unless it's the way they're standing. I'd like to see them more level across the chine into the loin and they could all use flatter, longer rumps. Ruth looks like your best junior.
> 
> The seniors have good body capacity and decent briskets. Angel could use more angulation in the rear legs. For her age, I like Precious better than Angel. She is longer and slightly more level across her topline with a flatter rump.


My juniors were acting up And didn't want to stand. I've been practicing with the older 3 and they usually walk and stand good for me but yesterday they decided to act like fools. I've only practiced with diva and Ruth a couple of times so it's still hard to get them to stand still.
Precious has won her junior leg and Angel has won one restricted leg and one unrestricted leg.
I would really like to find someone close to me who wants to show but doesn't have goats so that I could get my goats in the show ring but I'm not sure how to go about that


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> I would really like to find someone close to me who wants to show but doesn't have goats so that I could get my goats in the show ring but I'm not sure how to go about that


There are usually volunteer handlers at shows who just come to help out. You can ask at check in.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> All of them need selenium and copper badly. What is goin on with Arlo and the losin hair on his legs?
> 
> @Goat Whisperer whacha thinks of these goatlets?


Arlo doesn't have any hair loss on his legs. His hair behind his shoulders might look weird though because he wears a buck apron.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Would this buck kid be a good match with my does?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks nice, but at that young there isn't much telling how he'll actually turn out. Do you have any pictures of his dam and sire?


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> View attachment 169819
> View attachment 169821


If that kid takes after his sire and dam, I think he would cross well with your does. It's hard to tell anything at that age, but from looking at the sire and dam, he should add more length of body, dairy character and the buckling appears very level so if he stays that way, he would be very good for your herd. I am familiar with that farm. They have some nice goats.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry, I am just seeing this post!

I like the 6 year old over the 2 year old. The 6 year old is stronger in the area of the chine, the two year old has a pretty significant dip. The 6 YO also has front legs that want to sit more properly under the withers where the 2 YO looks to have shoulders too far forward, her front legs do not sit properly under her withers and she has very little extension of brisket. It is hard to tell if she is slightly ewe necked, she may or may not be.
You tend to see more issues with "winging out" and tilted chest floor with goats who have their shoulders too far forward. Front ends are a huge pet peeve of mind so I can be more critical. While the 6YO does not have as much rear leg angulation her pins, hocks, and pasterns are still trying to align, so hopefully her offspring will have a little more rear leg angulation.
Honestly, for the kids maybe get some pics of the out and about in their field. They were not cooperating for you during the photoshoot  

M has some nice goats. If you like the goats, go ahead and buy him


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sorry, I am just seeing this post!
> 
> I like the 6 year old over the 2 year old. The 6 year old is stronger in the area of the chine, the two year old has a pretty significant dip. The 6 YO also has front legs that want to sit more properly under the withers where the 2 YO looks to have shoulders too far forward, her front legs do not sit properly under her withers and she has very little extension of brisket. It is hard to tell if she is slightly ewe necked, she may or may not be.
> You tend to see more issues with "winging out" and tilted chest floor with goats who have their shoulders too far forward. Front ends are a huge pet peeve of mind so I can be more critical. While the 6YO does not have as much rear leg angulation her pins, hocks, and pasterns are still trying to align, so hopefully her offspring will have a little more rear leg angulation.
> ...


I would love to get pictures of my doe kids but they see me as a jungle gym and try to eat my phone. I've been working with them though. I lead them around and then set them up and make them stay in that position. My two younger doeling are doing well with that but my two older does are dramatic. Perrie thinks she's supposed to point her noise to the ceiling and if I try to straighten her head she flips out.









This may be a better picture of precious the 2yr old doe


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> most have a bend in their tails.


This is beginning to go way too far as any kind of a diagnostic tool. I don't see any tails dropping into a square corner nor any indication of tail paralysis.

They could use a copper bolus.

I will say it's really nice to see a herd that mostly doesn't have dinosaur heads.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

@goathiker What are you referring to as dinosaur heads?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dinosaur heads is where it looks like the head is 2 or 3 sizes to big for the body.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is White Russian she is 4yrs old. Her udder is not completely full in the picture








This is Ruth again


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is winter, White Russian's kid. She is 7 weeks old


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about ND's, but have to say your goats are beautiful to me  
Winter looks so fluffy and adorable standing there on her show chain.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

ruth at 5 months old








Perrie at 7 months old








Minnie at 7 months old








Bootsie at 17 days fresh udder was at an 8hr fill








Arlo at 7 months old


----------

